# Anything suitable for a 2 foot long vivarium?



## FishForLife2001

Hi all,
Was wondering if there is anything suitable for a 2 foot space? I know about frogs, any lizards or snakes?

Also, mammals can be considered.


----------



## legallyblonde

What sort of thing do you like? 

Corns, milks and hognoses would be OK in there for quite a while.

Geckos would also be OK.


----------



## FishForLife2001

I like all snakes, and lizards. Not fussed on a particular species. It would have to live their permanently. I would let it exercise outside of the cage as I have a lot of free time.

What species of geckos are ok?

Also, the lower the price the better.


----------



## TEENY

An army of micro geckos of some sort


----------



## FishForLife2001

TEENY said:


> An army of micro geckos of some sort


They are so cute! Defiantly an option.


----------



## GavinMc

There are loads of things you can keep in a 2' vivarium. I would recommend checking the classifieds, picture threads, shop livestock lists and reptile websites/facebook pages for something that catches your eye and then research it to see if you can cater for it. 




FishForLife2001 said:


> Also, the lower the price the better.


This gives me mixed feelings as it makes me think you won't have the funds available when things, potentially, go wrong. This is also made worse when most cheap animals are wild caught and therefore it's more likely that things will go wrong.


Don't just get a new pet because it's the only thing you can accommodate and/or afford as it most likely won't be looked after in the same way as something you have admired, waited and worked your arse off for for the last year. 



Gavin.


----------



## legallyblonde

gavgav04 said:


> There are loads of things you can keep in a 2' vivarium. I would recommend checking the classifieds, picture threads, shop livestock lists and reptile websites/facebook pages for something that catches your eye and then research it to see if you can cater for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gives me mixed feelings as it makes me think you won't have the funds available when things, potentially, go wrong. This is also made worse when most cheap animals are wild caught and therefore it's more likely that things will go wrong.
> 
> 
> Don't just get a new pet because it's the only thing you can accommodate and/or afford as it most likely won't be looked after in the same way as something you have admired, waited and worked your arse off for for the last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


I have to agree with this which is why I asked what you liked. You are much better off deciding what you'd really like to own and then figuring out what it needs and if you can provide that now or need to wait a bit or is there someone who can help you if needed.

The 2ft viv is only the start, you'll need heating, possibly lighting, food, supplements, thermometers, thermostats and it doesn't all come cheap.


----------



## clumsyoaf

There is loads of stuff that could live in there, just do your research, avoid arboreal stuff, see what catches your eye and if that is suitable then great! Remember its best to always provide maximum space for your reptiles, they will use it all and you may end up installing shelves etc to maximise space!


----------



## FishForLife2001

Thanks for the help guys. I didn't mean that I don't have the money, but that I would feel more comfortable with an animal that costs £40 as opposed to £400.


----------



## legallyblonde

FishForLife2001 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I didn't mean that I don't have the money, but that I would feel more comfortable with an animal that costs £40 as opposed to £400.



That's fair enough  quite a bit within that budget really just a matter of seeing what you like. Have a good look around before you make any decisions lots of stuff out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishForLife2001

Also what is that guideline for snakes and viv length? A viv has to be at least 2/3 of the size of the snake?


----------



## cyan

The general rule of thumb is that you need at least a square foot of bottom area for each foot of the snake's length.


----------



## FishForLife2001

The only snake I can find is a hognose, which is good for everything but is quite nippy, which I don't like. Any other small snakes? Can't find any.

For lizards there are dwarf geckos and crested geckos so far.


----------



## GavinMc

FishForLife2001 said:


> For lizards there are dwarf geckos and crested geckos so far.


What are the full dimensions of your vivarium? Crested Geckos need height so the vivarium will need to be around 2' high.



Gavin.


----------



## FishForLife2001

gavgav04 said:


> What are the full dimensions of your vivarium? Crested Geckos need height so the vivarium will need to be around 2' high.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Never mind about crested geckos then. I don't have one yet, it depends what species I decide on.


----------



## cyan

I haven't kept them myself, but what about a sand boa? Plenty small, very docile from what I understand, and I've seen a lot of gorgeous looking ones on this forum. Maybe a rosy but those might get too big, I'm not sure.


----------



## GavinMc

FishForLife2001 said:


> Never mind about crested geckos then. I don't have one yet, it depends what species I decide on.


So what is the maximum size of vivarium you can get then? This would help us rule out any species.



Gavin.


----------



## FishForLife2001

The area is two foot by one foot.


----------



## GavinMc

FishForLife2001 said:


> The area is two foot by one foot.


Height?


----------



## FishForLife2001

gavgav04 said:


> Height?


There is no height limit really, but custom made vivs are not an option.


----------



## GavinMc

FishForLife2001 said:


> There is no height limit really, but custom made vivs are not an option.


With no height restrictions you could get a crestie then. VivExotic do taller vivs though they are expensive. I think they may be slightly more than the one foot width though. Only by a few inches though. There are plenty of small geckos and other things that you could accommodate with a 2'x1' floor space. Finding a vivarium with those dimension may be tricky as most are about 15 inches wide.



Gavin.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Yeah, having a slightly bigger width is fine.


----------



## Iulia

what about a variable (thayeri) king? they are quite small, and if you can add height you could put a second level in/climbing stuff for them


----------



## GavinMc

FishForLife2001 said:


> Yeah, having a slightly bigger width is fine.


I would check the first few pages of the lizard classifieds if I were you. There are some very interesting species that you could accommodate, but obviously you would need to see if they are for you. If you find something you like the look of research, research and research it some more. Ask the seller loads of questions after researching an most will be happy to help. Some will even give loads of photos and possibly some videos.



Gavin.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Iulia said:


> what about a variable (thayeri) king? they are quite small, and if you can add height you could put a second level in/climbing stuff for them


Wow, they are stunning! They check all the boxes, but how much does the snake itself cost?


----------



## FishForLife2001

gavgav04 said:


> I would check the first few pages of the lizard classifieds if I were you. There are some very interesting species that you could accommodate, but obviously you would need to see if they are for you. If you find something you like the look of research, research and research it some more. Ask the seller loads of questions after researching an most will be happy to help. Some will even give loads of photos and possibly some videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Thanks, I will certainly look, though the variable kingsnake seems perfect for me currently.


----------



## Iulia

I think there are a couple of people breed them on the forum - so do a search. They are called variable and thayeri kings 'Lampropeltis mexicana thayeri'

Probably some colours will be more than others, but I don't think they are particularly expensive in general. You see a few at the shows. I've considered them a few times :lol2:

You might also want to ask if the males are much smaller than the females, as space is an issue.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Iulia said:


> I think there are a couple of people breed them on the forum - so do a search. They are called variable and thayeri kings 'Lampropeltis mexicana thayeri'
> 
> Probably some colours will be more than others, but I don't think they are particularly expensive in general. You see a few at the shows. I've considered them a few times :lol2:
> 
> You might also want to ask if the males are much smaller than the females, as space is an issue.


There are none local to me, and have not been in a long time. 

I will look on places like gumtree and the pet equivalents to see if there are any vivs sold as a package etc.


----------



## FishForLife2001

So, just an update.

My parents have agreed to allow me to get rid of my wardrobe which is really long. They have also fully came around to the idea of a snake (still, they don't like them, but they say as long as I am capable of cleaning etc myself then it is OK.) 

Someone my sister goes horse riding withs mum has a corn snake ( around 30cm) and full set up and is going to give it to me for free (not sure why yet). The vivarium is only around 2 feet so not big enough long term but OK for now I believe?


----------



## Iulia

sounds like someone has a snake they either can't keep or have lost interest in ...

the suggested rule is the snake shouldn't be bigger than length plus width of the viv, so a young corn will be fine in it for a while.

It isn't big enough for an adult corn, but as long as you are aware and have the space for a full size viv when needed it sounds a deal to me.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Oh yes, I am aware, have the money and am prepared to buy a bigger vivarium.

Do you think there are any reasons not to go for this particular offer?


----------



## Iulia

do you like corns? 

and is it healthy?

if answer yes to both no reason I can think : victory:


----------



## FishForLife2001

Iulia said:


> do you like corns?
> 
> and is it healthy?
> 
> if answer yes to both no reason I can think : victory:


Yes. I don't know what colour morph it is or if it is healthy (I will see when I go, if not to these then I won't take it). I do like the general corn snake traits, but obviously I can't comment on its colouration as I haven't seen it yet.

I also hope as they are docile and are colourful in some cases I can get my family interested in it, or at least so they are not disliking them.


----------



## TaxMonkey

Are your parents aware of what corns eat? I suspect quite a lot of mums would baulk at the idea of keeping frozen mice in the freezer.

Corns are generally quite active snakes and can be (although I don't think it's often) quite defensive. I would certainly be asking a few questions about why your friend wants to get rid of it, if only so you are prepared for any problems.

As far as getting you family interested it could be a simple as letting them watch the snake moved around in the viv. Obviously I'm biased but I do think snakes are naturally fascinating creatures, just watching them can be enough to get people hooked.

Good luck and do keep us updated :2thumb:


----------



## FishForLife2001

TaxMonkey said:


> Are your parents aware of what corns eat? I suspect quite a lot of mums would baulk at the idea of keeping frozen mice in the freezer.
> 
> Corns are generally quite active snakes and can be (although I don't think it's often) quite defensive. I would certainly be asking a few questions about why your friend wants to get rid of it, if only so you are prepared for any problems.
> 
> As far as getting you family interested it could be a simple as letting them watch the snake moved around in the viv. Obviously I'm biased but I do think snakes are naturally fascinating creatures, just watching them can be enough to get people hooked.
> 
> Good luck and do keep us updated :2thumb:


They eat cornflakes, surely? 

Yes, surprisingly my mum was the easy one to convince! She says that it is ok if they are in another container from the rest of the freezer.

The woman says that it has never bitten her. I have heard they often hiss etc at first though. I will ask as much as needed (what are the most important questions to ask?). My sisters friend BTW.

My dad got much better after touching one in a shop. He previously thought that all snakes bite constantly but the guy in the shop proved him wrong and my dad eventually touched it.


----------



## Iulia

you can promise your mum that you put the mice in a nice plastic box like a clip lock or RUB. If you only have one corn not a lot to store.

Ask to go see the snake before making a decision. Ask to handle, then you can see for yourself its temperament. And if its appearance appeals to you. 

A healthy corn should (if not shedding) look alert, bright eyed. Tongue flicking. It should grip you if you hold it, and move quite quickly. 

A young animal that strikes isn't the end of the world, but ask yourself if that is the best for you and your family. Loads of corns don't.

Take a pic and post it here if any doubt.

If the current owner is reluctant to let you see before committing, or in a hurry without explaining why, be wary.


----------



## FishForLife2001

Iulia said:


> you can promise your mum that you put the mice in a nice plastic box like a clip lock or RUB. If you only have one corn not a lot to store.
> 
> Ask to go see the snake before making a decision. Ask to handle, then you can see for yourself its temperament. And if its appearance appeals to you.
> 
> A healthy corn should (if not shedding) look alert, bright eyed. Tongue flicking. It should grip you if you hold it, and move quite quickly.
> 
> A young animal that strikes isn't the end of the world, but ask yourself if that is the best for you and your family. Loads of corns don't.
> 
> Take a pic and post it here if any doubt.
> 
> If the current owner is reluctant to let you see before committing, or in a hurry without explaining why, be wary.


Would a RUB crack in the freezer? 

How do you pick up a young snake? All of the guides online say put 'hooked' hand underneath body 1/3 along and lift then support with both hands but these are with big snakes.

What are some telltale signs of a snakes temperament?

It wouldn't matter with family as they wouldn't hold it for a while anyway (I don't want them doing something stupid and they don't like them much). I am fine with it, keeping Macrobrachium pilimanus (freshwater lobsters, sort of) and perisesarma bidens (crab) gets you used to being attacked 


What are some bad things to look out for? Diseases etc.


----------



## Iulia

a RUB is fine in the freezer - think tupperware 

Was hoping some others would drop by the thread but I guess everyone still in their hides digesting turkey

mites are something to look out for, and any wheezing

the handling can depend also if the snake is used to it - small corns can often be nervous and grow out of it as they get bigger. But there is no guarantee it has been well or regularly handled. 

if the owner is confident handling (which should be a given but perhaps not as they are getting rid of so small a snake) I would ask them to take it out the viv and hand it to you.

If not then yes you sort of scoop your hand under the centre of the snakes body, not the neck or tail. then let it move between your hands. It probably will move being a corn. 

if you can get a pic of snake and set up and post it before taking it home that wouldn't be a bad idea also 

hope this helps


----------



## FishForLife2001

Would it help if I PM a mod to ask for a title change? 

Is wheezing pretty obvious?




Thanks for all the help 



Also, how big would a snake be at 'a couple of years old'? My mum has said that it is a couple of years old, but this is inconsistent with the size given so perhaps the person did the size with her hands and my mom misjudged-or something.


----------



## Iulia

perhaps just start a new thread? 

yeah a corn should be much bigger than that, if a couple of years old, unless its hardly ever eaten .....


----------



## FishForLife2001

Ok, cheers. I will make one soon.


----------

